# What's the best Snow Foam to use with a Foam Gun?



## Focus4000 (May 6, 2018)

Hi all. This is my first post, so be gentle with me! I have recently got myself a foam gun - it's easier to attach it to my hose than drag out the pressure washer and use a foam cannon - and bought BH Auto Foam to use with the gun. It seems quite effective - I know that it won't foam up as much as a foam cannon and am happy with that, but in your opinions which is the best snow foam to use with a foam gun? Thanks for your help. 

:newbie:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Actimousse
Autosmart Active XLS


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

When it comes to cleaning there is none as good as BHAF.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Get ready for a million recommendations lol.


----------



## Focus4000 (May 6, 2018)

How do you say thank you on this forum. Can't see any instructions on how to do it.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Focus4000 said:


> How do you say thank you on this forum. Can't see any instructions on how to do it.


You need to reach a certain number of posts before the thanks button appears in the bottom right of all posts.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto foam 
or odk arctic


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

You'll get all sorts of recommendations to your question I'm afraid. It's just such a subjective thing and depends on a lot of factors.

For my part, is give another vote for BHAF. It has ridiculously good cleaning power and works well through a lance or a garden sprayer. Personally I use it with a garden sprayer as it's more economical and easier to work with.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

If you're after a foam that actually cleans then Bilt Hamber Auto Foam is the best there is, not the thickest foam, but has incredible cleaning power.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Car Chem is good stuff, cheap as well.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As has been mentioned BH Autofoam (as you have) works very well. I tend to use via garden pressure sprayer. 

I’ve also got AutoAllures snow foam and that works well and much more foamy. 

Recently picked up some new AG Polar blast as was getting very good reviews, to try out.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Another vote for BHAF best I’ve used, half way through auto glyms new polar blast great thick foam that cleans well too.


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm not sure any snow foam cleans that well via a lance as the dilution of the product is so weak. Don't the manufacturers recommend a 4% dilution ratio for good cleaning and the reason why so many use a pump sprayer to get this spot on. 4% dilution via a foam lance would mean you'd need to use a lot of snow foam to get optimum cleaning.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Search function is your friend!


----------



## Focus4000 (May 6, 2018)

Thanks all. Looks like I'm doing all right with BH AF.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m after a pump sprayer instead of the foam lance so not to use as much,,if I mix it in the foam sprayer & only use half can the other half be left in the sprayer for a week.its the BHAF I have.

Andy


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

shy-talk said:


> I'm after a pump sprayer instead of the foam lance so not to use as much,,if I mix it in the foam sprayer & only use half can the other half be left in the sprayer for a week.its the BHAF I have.
> 
> Andy


I do, has caused no issues for me. Although I've never left it for long, maybe fortnight at most so not sure if left for longer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I do tend to wash my cars every week.

Andy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Now I need to find a pump sprayer 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

shy-talk said:


> Now I need to find a pump sprayer
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...dpPl=1&dpID=417Gd8g9YrL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

I picked up one of these earlier in the year

Crazking piece of kit


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

So with a 5 litre pump sprayer how much foam at 4%

Andy.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

dchapman88 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...dpPl=1&dpID=417Gd8g9YrL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1
> 
> I picked up one of these earlier in the year
> 
> Crazking piece of kit


They are ok, (I have a couple). They can leak around the handles of the lance, but a bit of silicon sealant gives it a permanent seal.

Current price at £17 is not good. I have picked these up at around £8 as amazon's prices go up and down, so keep an eye open.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> So with a 5 litre pump sprayer how much foam at 4%
> 
> Andy.


For 960ml of water, add 40ml of BH autofoam (if you want exact)

Otherwise 1 litre of water to 40 ml of foam is good enough.

Also bear in mind that autofoam is effective at weaker dilutions.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Just spotted this in Screwfix & they are only 100 yards from my works
https://www.screwfix.com/p/sx-cs5-white-black-pressure-sprayer-5ltr/7490x

Andy


----------

